# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Почему меня уже в который раз банят за флуд?

## Дима_

Другие пишут. И я пишу. Мои посты какие то особенные? Или просто бессодержательные? Другие пишут примерно столько же постов в день, как и я!

----------


## Selbstmord

Согласен. Вроде бы ничего такого "флудного" не писал...

----------


## Дима_

Блин. Я сегодня за 1 день 26 постов написал. Извините!

----------


## Selbstmord

Если они все по теме и несут смысловую нагрузку, то это не флуд. Флуд - это отписать лишь бы что, да еще и невпопад.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

1. захожу я на форум и вижу где-то риого удалил твою тему за флуд.
2. захожу в "этот форум" и там ты создал две темы, в которых отражена неверная информация и реально бредовый флуд, который уже как неделю устарел (со спамерами разобрались).

и обрати внимание - твой бан был не на недельку, как обычно за нарушения, а пару-тройку дней, чисто как профилактический, чтобы ты задумывался, перед тем как тему создавать.

----------


## Jiharka

2*plaksivaya_tryapka*

Доброй ночи! Очень приятно "познакомиться" хоть с одним модератором.. Но не очень ясно ,лично мне возможно,высказывание :"создал две темы, в которых отражена неверная информация и реально бредовый флуд, *который уже как неделю устарел*"

а что за темы были? Просто не хочется совершать тех же ошибок....)

----------


## Дима_

> а что за темы были? Просто не хочется совершать тех же ошибок....)


 Просто не надо создавать темы-дубли. Здесь и так тем уже полно на форуме.

----------


## Jiharka

[QUOTE=Дима_;79606]

спс за пояснения!  :Wink:

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Просто не надо создавать темы-дубли. Здесь и так тем уже полно на форуме.


 Видимо, у Вас, Jiharka, появилась возможность познакомится со вторым модератором, теперь за меня уже решает и отвечает)



> спс за пояснения!


 вообщем не так. я же указал в скобках...
было нашествие спамеров и только неделю-две назад с ними разобрались. однако "дима_" создал тему на днях, посвященную решению того случая и с неадекватным содержанием... вообщем нонсенс.

и вторая его тема, которую я удалил:




> Можно сделать статистику на форуме, чтоб знать кто сюда заходит? Чтоб внизу было написано "На этой неделе зашло ** человек". Там написано кто зашел сегодня. Или сам выбираешь количесвто дней. Ставишь например "13" и появляется "за последние 13 дней зашло 50 человек", к примеру.


 дай ему волю и он тут столько всяких бредовых предложений и идей запостит (десятки удалены и видны только модерам), что весь форум во флуде потонет. ну очень важный эддон - знать, скока челов зашло за Х дней... вот Грея прям хлебом не корми - дай всякую фигню на форме ночами прописывать... поэтому и забанил ненадолго, чтобы знал меру.




> Согласен. Вроде бы ничего такого "флудного" не писал...


 вы бы знали, сколько всяких сумасшедших и неадекватов за форуме регится и пишет...
Я придерживаюсь политики удаления тем, а не закрытия, чтобы пользователи не видели и не знали про существования неадеквата и пр..., поэтому, разумеется, вы почти ничего из подобного не видите.

----------


## Дима_

> однако "дима_" создал тему на днях, посвященную решению того случая и с неадекватным содержанием


 Напомните плиз, что за тема была и что я там написал? Про "Модераторство" что ли ?

----------


## Selbstmord

> Я придерживаюсь политики удаления тем, а не закрытия, чтобы пользователи не видели и не знали про существования неадеквата и пр..., поэтому, разумеется, вы почти ничего из подобного не видите.


 Это радует  :Smile:  значит хорошо работаете, молодцы!

----------


## Bill

Наверное тяжело быть модератером на форуме самоубийц.  И самое главное что никто и не узнает о тех для кого бан стал последней каплей.

----------


## Дима_

Bill, просто так здесь не банят.
Кто из вас оставил отзыв на первый пост в этой теме?

----------


## Selbstmord

Ну, насколько я вижу, второе сообщение - мое. А так я не понял, что ты имеешь в виду.

----------


## Дима_

Регистрация: 27.10.2010
Адрес: Подольск, Россия
Сообщения: 271

Под этим  слева направо - кружок, весы и восклицательный знак в красном треугольнике. Когда жмешь на весы -появлется "Добавить отзыв для ...". Отзыв здесь другим не виден, только мне.

----------


## Selbstmord

А, вот оно что...ясно. Ну я это не трогал.

----------

